
Ask HN: If you hold crypto – are you using them for anything other than trading? - edf13
Just interested in peoples real world use of crypto at the moment - aside from trading?
======
mobiledev123
I don't actively trade them. I just bought them awhile back and am holding
them just in case the price skyrockets, then I'll sell and probably get out of
that market.

